# How young is too young...



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

How old should a child be before one should teach them how to use a slingshot?


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> How old should a child be before one should teach them how to use a slingshot?


Some kids are more mature than others. I don't find it to be age, but maturity. You have to sense and gauge that though.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Steve - fair enough... but its double sided though - Think as supervised the maturity can be younger as being allowed complete shooting freedom. By youngest is super keen - but lacks the dexterity to load the sling. However while being helped he's actually having fun and being fairly safe (using 6mm plastic airsoft ammo).

I used to run an archery club which stipulated children may be no younger than 12 - for maturity reasons (possibly a little old there).


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I made a mini sling for my 3 yr old. She hasn't shot it yet but she's really excited. I think with beans or airsoft or even rice. The risk is minimal. The double band is for my 8 yr old.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Rayshot make magnetic pouches that make load a breeze. Here are photo with 1/4 inch ammo.










Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mine is 3 as well. Really keen - seen me shooting often enough. Need to organise him a hammer grip style SS, with a softer leather pouch. I'm using elastic bands on his for the moment.

Thanks Steve - only thing with his age I'd prefer to keep to lighter (and larger) non-metallic ammo at this stage. Your slingshot is very nice.


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah... a ping pong ball shooter would be great!! With solo cups as targets.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Also, tubed rubber bands for him will reduce wrapping and tangling.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

You can find light tubing on amazon or ebay.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Great point. However seems that a looped office elastic he's pretty OK with actually. I shoot with tubes mainly personally.

At this stage the fork size/approach and having a pouch he can handle thats the main issue.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When my daughter was four I started her gun and safety training with BB guns. With a lanyard, I guess as soon as they stop sticking things in their mouth to investigate it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.partycity.com/product/slingshot+set+3pc.do?kwid=slingshot%20set%203pc&qcid=&ref=ci&extcmp=pla%7CGoogle&gclid=C


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats very cool.

I was looking at getting one of these and modifying it. After ducking a ricochet in the lounge think he may well be able to handle a leather pouch and 6mm plastic BB's - I'll diminutate a setup for him. Think he likes being just like dad...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bait-Thrower-Catapult-Pro-Sling-Shot-Feeder-Pouch-Light-Carp-Fishing-Hunting-UK-/151916851988?hash=item235ef33314:g:v64AAOSwNyFWb68S


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

After watching him shoot earlier today - this is what I was thinking may work for him. I may make one up. 60x95mm OTT hammer grip. See how it goes...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I got to thinking, maybe 3yrs old is a good place to start teaching kids the basics of shooting. I agree with flipguns suggestion. We bought our 3yr old great niece a little plastic pistol that shoots 2 inch foam rubber projectiles. Before ever letting her shoot it, we explained the safety rules I was amazed how well she remembered all the safety issues. Her Mom came to pick her up after work, and of course our niece wanted to show her all she had learned Her mom got to talking to us waving the plastic play pistol around, that's when the 3 yr old told her Mom to. Stop waving the pistol around or she was going to have her uncle take it away I still have an An%#Y bird slingshot I may try this summer. I want to teach her Old Fashion Common Sense safety before we send her to firearms safety a few years down the road.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If we still lived in South Africa with my guns - I'd definitely would have been more concerned about firearm safety... Being we currently live in the UK its not such a big issue (simply don't have access to guns in the home). He's more keen on shooting sports. He's been running around with water pistols for a while and using a stick to shoot elastic bands. He's very keen on slingshots from watching me - and it makes sense to foster that (under extreme supervision). Also his sister has her own so could be a nice family bonding thing...

Just need to find a massive catch backdrop... and some easy targets... paper cups may be perfect.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi .. my son is 5 .. he has been shooting on and off since he was 3 .. if say 3 is a great age to introduce them .. I always make sure he has safety glasses on a fb he used to start a glove .. now he shoots marbles as they are easier for him to manipulate .. but before he would shoot gumballs ..Nothing like sharing this great sport with our children! Happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

busySteve said:


> Rayshot make magnetic pouches that make load a breeze. Here are photo with 1/4 inch ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that pouch is a great idea for a young kid !! Great stuff

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

joeydude said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot make magnetic pouches that make load a breeze. Here are photo with 1/4 inch ammo.
> ...


This is what I make for my grandson, he started at 6 and is now 8. He leaves his SS everywhere and continually needs tune ups. He has a pile of BBs and I make the magnetic pouch; I turn him loose on the target trap. Anything to get them away from digital devices for a while. -CD


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Tag said:


> I got to thinking, maybe 3yrs old is a good place to start teaching kids the basics of shooting. I agree with flipguns suggestion. We bought our 3yr old great niece a little plastic pistol that shoots 2 inch foam rubber projectiles. Before ever letting her shoot it, we explained the safety rules I was amazed how well she remembered all the safety issues. Her Mom came to pick her up after work, and of course our niece wanted to show her all she had learned Her mom got to talking to us waving the plastic play pistol around, that's when the 3 yr old told her Mom to. Stop waving the pistol around or she was going to have her uncle take it away I still have an An%#Y bird slingshot I may try this summer. I want to teach her Old Fashion Common Sense safety before we send her to firearms safety a few years down the road.


TAG, You and your niece are my heroes!!! You keep astounding me with your zen, my brother!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are an inspiration to me also Toolshed❤ It’s members like you and many others on this Forum that literally help me through one tough days.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess I should explain whyI feel 3 is a good place to start. My niece remembers things when we tell her the first time, so I’m thinking now is the time to instill respect for others and safety. So far we have explained to her that wearing safety glasses is an absolute must. One of the other things is to always stay back behind anyone shooting. I am going to make a slingshot out of a metal coat hanger, and attach small rubber bands. For the ammo, Im thinking Trix cereal. Even ff she doesn’t want to shoot, I just want her to learn the basics of any shooting sport.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Several years back I introduced by 89 year old father-in-law to shooting cans from his wheelchair. I just used some really light office rubber bands. He had a ball and acted much like a four year old shooting a slingshot for the first time. I guess slingshots really do span all ages. Knocking over a pop can can be equally exciting at 4 or 89.

GP


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Gramps hooked me up at 4 years of age with a dime-store sling. I really didn't pull the bands by more like flangged rocks into the pond. Mom wasn't thrilled because Gramps called the sling a N*gg*R Shooter. Gramps was a Salty Old Half German Veteran of 3 Wars...not sure he knew any better.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Got have a lot to do with personality. I have a granddaughter that you could teach anything, but her older brother couldn't pay attention long enough to learn. Later on I taught him to shoot and now he is a sniper in the army. Go figure. All kids are different if you have one that wants to settle down and learn, I say go for it!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

2-5 years.

I say that because it's standard practice in martial arts (in ours at least) to start at that age.

We let them loose to watch their parent(s) practice/fight. Kids learn by imitation.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

When I run an archery club the starting age was 12... Due to safety as well as maturity (especially taking instruction) concerns with relation to shooting sports in public spaces.

Obviously I know many people who are given their first air rifle at around 4... Joys of growing up in a somewhat rural village. With loads of guns around having your kids proficient and gun aware makes sense.

On the whole I assume its down to the individual child in question.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

busySteve said:


> Rayshot make magnetic pouches that make load a breeze. Here are photo with 1/4 inch ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea, that would sure help with a young kid.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmm, don't know.... but 3 seems a little old... lol


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

wow good shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

How old? About a year before they get the first BB gun.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

I started my three year old has been shooting for a year now and he has blown my mind with the progression he's made. Like others have said in this post it has a lot to do with the child's maturity and a LOT to do with the patience of the teacher. I have made him several natties trying to figure out what works best for him. The biggest issue we have is loading and after reading this post I'm definitely going to look into the magnetic pouches from Rayshot, also gonna probably switch him from flatbands to tubes to eliminate the twisting and tangling issue.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> WhatsApp Image 2018-07-25 at 18.41.35.jpeg


Kid Buttah!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

